# Amatuer and smooth hand plane



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

I feel like i ruin plane . It was smooth hand plane. Now when i wan't to work with it it the blade just fall off. This what happened. My neighbour suggested me to cut a litle bit off wedge that hold blade now it's shorter and it dont work right. And when i want to make sure blade won't come of i first tap the wedge than adjust blade. I was thinking to make new wedge wich will be horrible i will use hand tools and i won't have same colour that i had. 

How to work with hand plane i make a lot's of hills while trying to learn that skill. I ruined 3 boards by trying to make boards for one project.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the plane, with a close up of the "frog" (the part that holds the cutter?

But it sounds like you will have to make a new wedge for it.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Here is some photos.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Post this in the hand tools section and you'll get great help there. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Post this in the hand tools section and you'll get great help there.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


can i move this thread in another or need to make new in hand tools section.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Copy your post and paste it on the new thread.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------

